# mysql 4.1.21 build error

## hydras

ciao a tutti  :Smile:  dopo svariate ore passate davanti ai logs, ho deciso di postare quanto segue... sto cercando di installare postfix+mysql+antivirus+php, apache... ecc. dopo aver eseguito l'emerge dei vari pkg senza problemi (diciamo per un sistema base), nel tentativo di installare mysql (esattamente la versione 4.1.21), dopo aver scaricato il pkg, durante la compilazione, il sistema mi ritorna il seguente errore (???)

======

...

checking "how to check if pid exists"... configure: error: Could not find the right ps switches. Which OS is this ?. See the Installation chapter in the Reference Manual.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/mysql-4.1.21/work/mysql/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-db/mysql-4.1.21 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called mysql_src_compile

  mysql.eclass, line 419:   Called econf '--libexecdir=/usr/sbin' '--sysconfdir=/etc/mysql' '--localstatedir=/var/lib/mysql' '--sharedstatedir=/usr/share/mysql' '--libdir=/usr/lib/mysql' '--includedir=/usr/include/mysql' '--with-low-memory' '--enable-local-infile' '--with-mysqld-user=mysql' '--with-client-ldflags=-lstdc++' '--enable-thread-safe-client' '--with-comment=Gentoo Linux mysql-4.1.21' '--with-unix-socket-path=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' '--without-readline' '--without-docs' '--enable-shared' '--enable-static' '--without-libwrap' '--with-vio' '--with-openssl' '--without-debug' '--with-server' '--with-extra-tools' '--without-raid' '--with-charset=utf8' '--with-collation=utf8_general_ci' '--with-extra-charsets=all' '--with-berkeley-db=./bdb' '--with-geometry' '--without-ndbcluster' '--without-big-tables' '--without-embedded-privilege-control' '--without-embedded-server' '--with-bench' '--enable-assembler'

  ebuild.sh, line 541:   Called die

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

======

ho tentato di capirci qualcosa, cercando in rete, ma non sono approdato da nessuna parte...

premetto che la stessa procedura l'ho testata passo passo su tre pc diversi in hardware e tipologia dischi (eide, sata e raid1 software), e tutti mi si sono piantati nello stesso punto...

oltretutto un mesetto fa avevo già installato un sistema con le stesse modalità, senza problemi (ma, all'epoca, la verisone di mysql era la 4.1.20)

qualcuno mi sa dare qualche dritta, plz??

grazie infinite in anticipo

hydras <§>

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Moved from Portage & Programming to Forum italiano (Italian).

[mod]If you want this post to be moved back again to P&P, you will have to translate your message into english. Posts in foreign languages can only be made in the International forums. To ask for the post to be moved back, use this thread.[/mod]

Do you get this error in the configure stage? Do you get any previous error? Have you tried syncing the Portage tree, emerge --sync, and trying again? Have you tried emerging another version of MySQL?

----------

## hydras

no, i didn't have any previous error: i also tried emerge --sync, without benefits. i also tried these ones:

(test1)

 etc-update

 emerge --sync

 emerge -upv world

(test2)

 find /usr/portage/dev-db/mysql -name "*.ebuild" -exec ebuild {} digest \;

 emerge -B shadow && emerge --unmerge pam-login && emerge --usepkg shadow && emerge -uDN world

without any changes... now i'm working to install a previuos mysql (4.1.20); when i'll have some news, i'll update the post

thanks for reply

----------

## hydras

dopo aver spulciato una serie infinita di logs e post in rete, mi sono accorto che non ero correttamente in chroot, e mysql vuole /proc montata; quindi sono uscito ed ho montato:

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

rientrato in chroot ho lanciato l'emerge di mysql... questo giro ho terminato correttamente la compilazione e l'installazione.

spero possa essere d'aiuto ad altri

un saluto a tutti

hydras

----------

## hydras

ok, i translate in english, but... apologize it, my italian is better  :Smile: 

[SOLVED] mysql 4.1.21 build error

after many retries, logs and forum reading, i saw that my chroot wasn't correct, 'couse mysql need /proc mounted for building; so, i go out from chroot (exit) and i mounted /proc and /dev like this:

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc 

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev 

returned in chroot jail, and lanched mysql emerge, everything ended ok.

i hope this will be useful for someone

thanks

hydras

----------

## gohmdoree

helped me out.

didn't realized i forgot /proc and /dev.

----------

